# ok... why no game WG?



## IrishBard (Jul 27, 2008)

It's just something that i've noticed that Gaming, by and large, hasn't featured as a theme for WG stories. We have jealousy, revenge, pleasure, gameshows, love, but Gaming, despite having alot of possiblity for tying into WG, is not here.

Now, I might be wrong, of course, but I have been rifling through the archives on the Dimensions, especially in the fantasy section, which this could fit in quite nicely by the way, and it is strangely absent. 

Some games have alot of themes involving eating, or possible gaining of weight, on the list it includes-

Pac-man (well, thats a bit obvious)
Mario (the mushroom could be used in a different way, and there are also those weird inflation balloons as well)
Cooking mama (all that food has to go somewhere)
Kirby ('nuff said about the little pink blob)

You could also think about linking the games score with the amount of weight that the person puts on. 

so, really, all I'm asking is for people to consider the possiblities of this.


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, that does sound like a really good idea. It has so much possibility, too. Almost any game could connect back to it. So someone should write these!


----------



## Observer (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually SONY has a new game coming out called "Fat Princess" which is the subject of two other threads. If it succeeds there will no doubt be more.


----------



## Toby115 (Jul 28, 2008)

I remember this one story about a girl that is playing a sims-like game and everytime the avatar puts on weight, and if the girl saves it, the girl put on the weight. Can't remember where I saw it, the author, or the title of the story, but it was very good. As for that new game, please, tell me more.


----------



## Risible (Jul 29, 2008)

IB, I think that's a good idea, given that there is a whole generation of kids who have been raised on videogames.

Observer, IB is asking for a forum to be added on WG Gaming stories, just like we have Erotic stories, and BHM stories, etc. You would be the best judge on the need for that at this time, as you have your finger on the pulse of what's new in WG and WR fiction at any given time.

It seems to me that if there isn't a current need for such a forum, there surely will be in the near future, what with the influence and the ubiquitousness of videogames on pop culture.


----------



## Observer (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, for the moment gaming stories, as IB has noted, fit nicely into our Fantasy section (if they don't pre-qualify for one of the more exotic forums). Someday, if we wind up with enough for a sub-genre of their own, another forum or sub-forum is always possible. It would take at least fifty or so to get serious consideration. However, even then I believe our Webmaster is hesitant about adding many more forums so it would likely be a sub-forum.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 29, 2008)

Risible said:


> IB, I think that's a good idea, given that there is a whole generation of kids who have been raised on videogames.
> 
> Observer, IB is asking for a forum to be added on WG Gaming stories, just like we have Erotic stories, and BHM stories, etc. You would be the best judge on the need for that at this time, as you have your finger on the pulse of what's new in WG and WR fiction at any given time.
> 
> It seems to me that if there isn't a current need for such a forum, there surely will be in the near future, what with the influence and the ubiquitousness of videogames on pop culture.




actually, I was merely making an observation and a proposal of some ideas for people, not really a proposition of a new forum (although it is very flattering to feel that you are taking my idea so seriously).


----------



## Observer (Jul 30, 2008)

A post in another forum this morning reminds us that this  story was based on a video game.

Anyone recall any others?


----------



## earthlykaiser (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait, I'm confused...

Is this topic about Videogame fan-fiction written in Weight-gain fashion, or weight-gain brought on by playing said videogames...


----------



## Toby115 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm fairly sure we are talking about the former, not the latter.


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 30, 2008)

i was assuming it could be either.


----------



## Risible (Jul 30, 2008)

Either one would work, I reckon. Were I to contribute a story to this proposed forum, it would be in the latter category, written in the first person. Let's just say I've played a lot of videogames ...


----------



## Zoom (Aug 3, 2008)

I've seen very many fanfics based on video game characters. Also lots of fan manga. Most of these works seem to be written by the teenagers and younger FAs or almost-FAs who seem to have some interest. Almost all of them have poor spelling and grammar.

I would surmise that us older folk who appreciate video games tend to shy away from this sort of work because we would be perceived as just as juvenile as those already doing it.

Though the stigma of video games being "for children" is inaccurate and false, the stigma of fanfics' juvenility is not.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 7, 2008)

I've actually seen a few well-written works of WG fiction based on existing video game mythos'.

Unfortunately, they were not here, and the site they were on no longer exists...

It's something to think about, certainly, but can be tough to write into an existing worldbase.


----------



## Victim (Aug 8, 2008)

Tifa from FF VII would look really hot with some more weight on her...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2008)

Victim said:


> Tifa from FF VII would look really hot with some more weight on her...


 
Which would be the character used in one I remember = P

Though personally I prefer Tifa as she's rendered in Advent Children than in FFVII.


----------



## Victim (Aug 8, 2008)

Advent Children was SO awesome in a lot of ways. Tifa hawtness being one of them.


----------



## td0057 (Oct 23, 2008)

Long ago I wrote a couple of stories with Monopoly as the theme. The game was slightly transformed so that cards were drawn with each players turn, with the card dictating either one player or the other eat something fattening. I wrote two versions, one with a FFA playing with her fattening mate, and another with a FA playing with a growing BBW. They are old, and I don't claim them to be my best writing, but they are in Dimensions if you want to look.


----------



## Observer (Oct 23, 2008)

Specifically, you can get to TD's Monopoly story by clicking here.


----------



## The Educator (Feb 23, 2018)

Toby115 said:


> I remember this one story about a girl that is playing a sims-like game and everytime the avatar puts on weight, and if the girl saves it, the girl put on the weight. Can't remember where I saw it, the author, or the title of the story, but it was very good. As for that new game, please, tell me more.



Anyone know what this story is called, and where it can be found?


----------



## lovelymars908 (Feb 27, 2018)

WOW. And to think I was thinking of something similar to this recently.

If it's of interest to anyone, I'm definitely considering a WG gaming story, BUT... with a twist. I've been a fan of Facebook games ever since I joined the site and since then I played this amazing yet challenging time management game revolved around cooking. You control an avatar, make food and take it to the customers. So with the idea I had in mind, the avatar makes the food for the sole customer depending on the level's goal. 

So there you have it. A WG story revolved a Facebook cooking game.


----------



## camylarde (Mar 5, 2018)

there was this fantasy castle run ot something story. Gals eating their way out of a castle maze. Unfinished if I recall correctly. 
Defo a pacman and RPG motives in that one.


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 12, 2018)

I keep waiting for SIMs to get it right.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 22, 2018)

See, what I want isn't a WG story utilizing an existing game IP (although there's nothing wrong with that and if the mood strikes I may tackle it), I want a good, visual game with a WG plot. Either a WG visual novel or one of those semi-idle mobile games, with multiple girls and good progression.

I did find a "clicker" type on gPlay, but progression was poor, no story, and painfully boring; just too damn long for what it offered.


----------

